# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Wzdęcia, ugniatania, kwaśne odbijania, metaliczny posmak w ustach, osłabienie, nudnoś

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Odczuwam uczucie ciężkości w brzuchu i "dyskomfort" po lewej i prawej stronie dolnej części brzucha. Kucie w lewej części w trakcie biegania. Ciągłe wzdęcia, kwaśne odbijania, metaliczny posmak w ustach. Nudności od czasu do czasu. Kilka razy zdarzyło mi się poczuć osłabienie (zimny pot i wzmożone nudności). Zaczęło się w połowie maja od mononukleozy. W czerwcu zostałem wyleczony z mono. Potem miałem stwierdzoną helicobacter z testu z krwi z początkiem sierpnia. Leczony 10 dni: metronidazol, duomox i controloc. Dolegliwości nie ustapiły. Następnie w zeszłym tygodniu gastroskopia z testem ureazowym oraz kolonoskopia. Wynik: Brak HP i stan zapalny żołądka z domieszką żółci. W kolonoskopii nic nie wyszło. Lekarz twierdzi, że jestem zdrowy i zalecił tylko nie jeść słodkiego i pić gazowanych napojów. W takim razie skąd dolegliwości? Czuje się pozbawiony energii, mało skupiony i ciągle czuje dyskomfort. Chciałbym zaznaczyć, że pół roku temu byłem aktywny: bieganie,siłownia,sztuki walki bez dolegliwości. Proszę nie wmawiać mi stresu jak mój lekarz. Pozdrawiam i czekam na pomoc.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj
Takie objawy wskazują w mojej pracy (patrz stopka) na pasożytnicze zatrucie.
Musisz znaleźć dobrego diagnostę i on Ci pomoże. Wirtualnie kazdy będzie  gdybać , bo i skąd może mieć pewność.
W razie pytań , kontakt przez nick
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zróbcie sobie przy takich problemach test na Candide - z kału jeśli wyjdzie powyżej jednego plusa, to trzeba zastosować dietę przeciwgrzybiczą i wprowadzić suplementacje w postaci naturalnych środków przeciwgrzybicznych. Ewentualnie problemem może być Helicobacter Pylori lub jak wyżej pasożyty. Nie słuchajcie konowałów wmawiającym wam jelito drażliwe i inne pierdoły łącznie z nerwicą. Nerwy mogą oczywiście źle wpływać na dolegliwości ale nie są źródłem problemów. Ponad 90% dolegliwości wynika z grzybic,helicobacter i pasożytów - pamiętajcie o tym. Sam chodziłem po lekarzach latami i miałem helicobacter i aktualnie leczę grzybicę tylko dzięki temu, że sam zrobiłem sobie wszystkie badania odpłatnie. Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim zdrowia.

----------


## Patryk86

Badanie wykazało u Pana żółciowe zapalenie żołądka (_gastritis chronica biliaris_). oraz występują dodatkowo typowe objawy refluksu. Lekarz zapomniał o tym, że nie leczy się wyników badania, ale pacjenta. Powinien Pan przyjmować (po porozumieniu z lekarzem) inhibitory pompy protonowej i leki poprawiające motorykę przewodu pokarmowego (na przykład Debridat)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najprawdopodobniej test na helicobacter, terapia i leczenie wrzodów. Choć faktycznie może to być jakiś robal lub coś innego ale u ciebie obstawiam wrzody dwunastnicy. Z resztą test na pasożyty też nie zaszkodzi  :Smile: 
Miałem to samo, potem zapalenie żołądka, potem już też jelit. Nieleczone prowadzi do sporych problemów zdrowotnych.
Jeśli przy uczuciu głodu objawy się nasilają to polecam ten helicobacter :P
IPP i Len przyjacielem, głód, tłuste, słodkie, kawa alko do odstawki.

----------

